# Growing eyelashes and eyebrows!



## lyttleravyn (Dec 28, 2008)

Just saw this link and thought I'd pass it on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lumigan-Latisse & Lovely Long Lashes « Dr. Niamtu’s Weblog


----------



## FlashBang (Dec 28, 2008)

Funnily enough, I just got a pressie for xmas similar to this product. Its called Revitalash and it works like an eyeliner pen which you apply to your lash line every night before you sleep and in about 10 weeks it grows lashes longer and thicker and also conditions them at the same time.

Its about $150 and Ive only just started using it since xmas so I cant say for sure how good it is but it was recommended to me by other people who have used it and say it really does work.

Unless a product really does give you lashes like falsies, I think I'll still be sticking to my mascara and falsies.


----------



## Asphyxia (Dec 28, 2008)

I want to try Billion Dollar Brows. They have something called Brow Boost that sounds interesting. 
Welcome to BillionDollarBrows.com!


----------



## FWBChick (Dec 28, 2008)

That sounds interesting!  There is something similar that sephora sells by Peter Thomas Roth called Lashes to Die For.  It's $125, so I haven't been brave enough to try it yet, but it's got good reviews.

Sephora: Peter Thomas Roth Lashes To Die For Night Time Eyelash Conditioning Treatment: Eye Treatments


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 28, 2008)

I read in a magazine (can't remember which, lucky, glamour, cosmo, take your pick) that to help grow your brows out, you can apply rogaine with a q-tip! I haven't tried it, but I wonder if it works! Sounds a lot cheaper than a lot of this stuff!


----------



## Asphyxia (Dec 28, 2008)

I tried Rogaine (for women) and I felt it made my eyebrows brittle. If you do try this, I recommend coating it with some kind of moisturizer. I used castor oil. I also noticed some hairs grew out somewhat wild like sticking out. I would be careful if you have sensitive skin (like me) it might burn a little. However, even if you have normal skin I would still be careful. I know everyone is different, so it would be a risk to take.


----------



## Septemba (Dec 28, 2008)

I read about the Rogaine tip too, but I did some searching and found some horror stories about it. I think Rogaine is kinda strong, I'd be scared to use it. But I know people have used it with success.


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah i haven't tried it myself. i'm so bad at growing my brows out. i feel so not put together when they're so messy, even with my makeup and hair done.


----------



## brandyslove (Jun 19, 2012)

i used LATISEE for over a year on eyelashes and eyebrows.  Gives great results,  but every month and a half I have to go get prescription for it and also didn't even realise how I ended up spending $1000 on it a year... $130 per tube! After that I tried lots of other products - LILASH,  Rapidlash,  REVITALASH,  but now my favirite is FYSIKO,  I think I will stuck with it for a while. Tube lasts over 6 months and stuff gives me great results


----------



## ElectroCute (Feb 26, 2013)

I've been using Lilash for the last few months and have had good results, not sensational, but it definitely works. I've also tried Glymed Power Eyelash treatment, with peptides, which helped with condition but not growth. I just posted pics before and after on my blog: http://lazyluxe.blogspot.com.au


----------



## alyxo (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't really feel comfortable using the lash serums brands make to make the lashes grow. They smell like pure chemicals, they leave spotting on the eye lid and there is no way that, that is good for my skin. Especially the skin on eyelids, it's so sensitive. However, I have heard that Castro oil is great for lashes. It doesn't matter how long the lashes are, they can always be longer, haha!


----------



## Faye2011 (Mar 22, 2013)

Eyelash enhancer is great idea to achieve longer lashes.


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 22, 2013)

I started using Talika in April and after about three weeks i noticed my lashes were longer. I continued to use it for two more weeks and then stopped. Then i discovered my lashes went back to their original state. I started using it again at the beginning of June and have noticed them growing out again.

  	From my personal experience i can say that there are lots of natural enhancer products but we should use those continuously if we want to see the result.


----------



## brandyslove (Aug 31, 2013)

True with any eyelash stuff you should keep using it.eyelashes only live for 4 months. Nobody created a product yet which will affect eyelashes beyond their lifespan .... I use fysiko eyelash serum and now only three times a week to maintain results


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Jan 31, 2015)

I've read that Jamaican black castor oil is great for helping hair, including eye brows and eye lashes grow.


----------



## wretchedwonder (Feb 10, 2015)

I love castor oil for my eyebrows and eyelashes. I just rub someone before I go to bed. It has definitely helped with the sparse areas on my eyebrows.


----------



## trammie (Jun 26, 2015)

I've used latisse off and on and it really does work if you're consistent. My problem is I tend to go periods of stopping and notice that after awhile of stopping, my lashes tend to fall out more, although there is more of them to fall out.


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh wow there are some great suggestions here.  I think I will try out the natural castor oil one first and see how that works.


----------



## Lin1018 (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm just rubbing vit E oil on my eyebrows and gently putting some on my lashes with a q-tip. Only been doing it for a couple of weeks. Can't see any diff in my eyelashes but I definitely have a few more hairs on my brows.


----------

